# diablo x black pearl



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

just thinking of my wish list and starting wondering what the outome would be! I have fallen head over heels with both, why oh why the expensive taste!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

amyloveys said:


> just thinking of my wish list and starting wondering what the outome would be! I have fallen head over heels with both, why oh why the expensive taste!


I would assume (don't know the exact genetics beihind the black pearl, guessing at line bred increased melanin)

Black pearl x DB would give:
100% Normals het Blizzard, eclipse and T_albino. Off spring may show varying amounts of increased melanin production.

As I say, just a guess though.....


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

i think black pearl is co-dom (as living art gecko have advertised black pearls and super black pearls), not sure. i know it isn't line bred as it was found in a wild speciamen.

so i imagine it would be

50% normal
50% BP het blizzard,eclipse & albino

however we could both be completely wrong as no details on the genetic trait has been released that i have found.


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

kirsten said:


> i think black pearl is co-dom (as living art gecko have advertised black pearls and super black pearls), not sure. i know it isn't line bred as it was found in a wild speciamen.
> 
> so i imagine it would be
> 
> ...


 
If it's co-dom it would be:

50% normal 100% het blizzard, eclipse & albino
50% BP 100% het blizzard, eclipse & albino


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

They are claming black pearl has a super form.But wheather they mean super form of Co-dom or super form by polygenetic trait.Is there any where on the site that say co-dom?.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Black pearls are apparently 100% ressesive.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

kirsten said:


> i know it isn't line bred as it was found in a wild speciamen.


Only coz black pearl is't line bred.That dosn't mean they haven't line bred black pearls to creat the super black pearls.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

gazz said:


> They are claming black pearl has a super form.But wheather they mean super form of Co-dom or super form by polygenetic trait.Is there any where on the site that say co-dom?.


Thats apparently a Super Hypo black pearl not a Super pearl


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

well someone could email and ask them if they would be so kind as to release the info they have found.

as we're are just speculating.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

sam12345 said:


> Thats apparently a Super Hypo black pearl not a Super pearl


In this link it dose say super black pearl.It say super black pearl/super black pearl with black pearl'etc.
http://www.livingartgeckos.com/breeders1.html


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

gazz said:


> In this link it dose say super black pearl.It say super black pearl/super black pearl with black pearl'etc.
> http://www.livingartgeckos.com/breeders1.html


It does give that impression yes, i think its slightly misleading, and also hasnt been updated in a long while.

They are adament that it is ressesive though i can say that for sure.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

sam12345 said:


> It does give that impression yes, i think its slightly misleading, and also hasnt been updated in a long while.
> 
> They are adament that it is ressesive though i can say that for sure.


If black pearl is simple recessive i'd be inclined to refer to any black pearl as super but rather grade them on darkness like you do with tangerine.

I'm still sitting on the fence at this point coz i'm thinking Co-dom personally.

Left HET's(visual HET's).Right ****(Super).I'd like to know the perants.









Left ****(Super).Right HET(Visual HET).Is my line of thinking.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

I see where your coming from and in my opinion its more logical yes.
The thing is when you release something for the first time and with the price tag they carry, you have to be sure it is what you are selling it as. And LAG assured their pearls are ressesive.

Ive got a feeling some more updates releases and project with them are overdue though so it wont be long before everything is made more public.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

What sort of price tag do the super ones carry then? They are stunnnning


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Sex and age dependant $2500-4000.
That was the price bracket given.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Not as bad as I thought tbh  Are there as yet any in the UK?


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> Not as bad as I thought tbh  Are there as yet any in the UK?


No all of them have gone to one breeder


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> No all of them have gone to one breeder


 
greedy git!!


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

kirsten said:


> greedy git!!


As i said to funky the other day, more releases are well over due in my eyes people will just have to be quick.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> As i said to funky the other day, more releases are well over due in my eyes people will just have to be quick.


 
i'll have to hold up a bank first!! i wish i had that kinda money right now but i don't. i'm in the process of saving up about £1k for a breeder bundle from TUG when you next open an order up.

i think i'm going to have to wait a few years to get my hands on a BP


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

kirsten said:


> i'll have to hold up a bank first!! i wish i had that kinda money right now but i don't. i'm in the process of saving up about £1k for a breeder bundle from TUG when you next open an order up.
> 
> i think i'm going to have to wait a few years to get my hands on a BP


What you after Tornados?
They've got some pretty nice things coming up on the next update so wait and see


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

kirsten said:


> i'll have to hold up a bank first!! i wish i had that kinda money right now but i don't. i'm in the process of saving up about £1k for a breeder bundle from TUG when you next open an order up.
> 
> i think i'm going to have to wait a few years to get my hands on a BP


If it is codominant, it won't be long before the price drops I reckon.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

sam12345 said:


> No all of them have gone to one breeder


It was me! ssshhhhhhh don't tell no one:lol2::lol2:.hsiw i:whistling2:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

gazz said:


> It was me! ssshhhhhhh don't tell no one:lol2::lol2:.hsiw i:whistling2:


Have i ever told you how much i admire you and really want to share your breeding projects :whistling2:


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

Think i really need to start saving to get myself one of these stunners


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> What you after Tornados?
> They've got some pretty nice things coming up on the next update so wait and see


 
it was the morph maker bundle number 19 for $950. it's on there at the mo, but something similar will be fine. but as i said, my savings are at zero atm, so going to have to do some saving up for a while first.


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

serz said:


> Think i really need to start saving to get myself one of these stunners


 
Just grab yourself a black permanent marker pen and away you go :lol2:


----------

